# cleaning ULTRA-filthy concrete warehouse floors



## shag_carpet (Feb 4, 2010)

looking for suggestions as to 'best' methods to clean ultra-filthy warehouse floors. basically, I'd like (like probably isn't the best word) to clean this 1200 sq feet of concrete warehouse floor **before* *I move into the space. last warehouse I was in I occupied for 20 yrs - it had filthy floors when I moved in, and they stayed that way (I added zero to the filth, but it "didn't make me any happier" seeing it every day). _this time I want the joint clean BEFORE my stuff's moved in there..._

the "new place" is at LEAST 30 years old, and formerly been rented to all comers of all trades over that time, no matter what business they were in or what products they spilled...

stains include (but sure *aren't* limited to) various paint oversprays, motor oils, greases, fiberglass, black algae, kerosenes and "pretty much whatever else you can imagine" of a hideous nature...also probably some of those you can't imagine..."god only knows what" type stuff

methods I've thought of:

*pressure washing* - can't do, will soften and 'further worsen' (worsen might not be a word?) the (admittedly already hideously lousy) drywall walls along both long sides of the space

*pressure washing with a 'whirl-a-way' (or similar) surface cleaning attachment* - better, but I don't think those things are rentable in this town...

*scrubbing, manually, with brush - *whoa boy, that'd take forever...and talk about an aching back...:huh:

*mopping, with dawn and maybe TSP mix* - might work? or dawn, TSP, and some bleach?

*pressure washing, with a stick holding big long formica pieces against the drywall* - probably better than 'just plain' pressure washing, but would be a freakin' huge hassle...water will i'm sure run UNDER the mica and 'wick up into' the drywall, further adding to the ever-present 'downbeat glamour-note' already clearly evident.  and it'd probably require a wet/dry vac "running full blast" while the job's in progress...

for eg, this is what the back corner presently looks like










it's also been suggested I "get a gas mask" and *pour HTH swimming pool chlorine all over the floor* "then get the hell out out'a there" (admittedly best done at night, when adjoining tenants wouldn't be present to become asphxiated). so, did he mean gas mask? or "SCUBA rig"?

looking for best results with least amount money and effort spent....and I'm also wide open to other ideas and methods I haven't thought of yet....*

*thanks for ideas and suggestions, you guys *
*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

Did you ever get any feedback on your post? I have a similar problem, as I'm trying to clean a concrete floor inside a house. I'm considering all the same options you listed, and wonder if you have any further ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys..........

Go rent a 15 inch floor scrubber with a pad-head and buy some black pads for it. Then mix up some TSP in hot water. Slosh it on the floor and scrub the hell out of it. Pick up the sludge with a wet vac. Slosh again with clean water and scrub it again. Pick that up with a wet vac. Call it good.:yes:


----------

